# Groups and Members -- 503 Error



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone get error while trying to visit a members profile page or a group page?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Just jumped through several user profiles (myself included) and they all loaded quickly and without error.

Dunno about groups, I keep forgetting that we even have that feature!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2015)

I just tried both and no problems. Thanks Dave!


----------



## parsifal (Oct 20, 2015)

Ive got huge problems, but Im not sure it all relates to a "503" error. started this morning when I tried to log in. Would not accept my password, and now im locked out. contact email has changed since I joined in 2008 so Im worrying I wont be able to assume my original identity.

I registered again as "Parsifal(2)" got one post off, logged out, came back, tried to log back in , wouldn't accept my new password and identity. Parsifal(2) is now locked out now as well.

Went back and registered again, this time as Parsifal(3), have been out and logged back in once, seems okay for now. 


I just want my original "Parsifal" identity back.

one final problem, I contribute to the this day in Europe thread, that's my main contribution at the moment.....should have lots of photos embedded into the thread, but as of this morning (local time, that's about 3 hrs ago), all photos appear to have been locked out....not visible that is.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 20, 2015)

And every time I post I keep getting this message:"Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting"


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Thats for new users to keep spam down.

Did you clear the cache on your browser? Sounds like a cache issue. I can help you with getting accounts back and merge everything once this is cleared up.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

I sent you an email. 


parsifal(3) said:


> And every time I post I keep getting this message:"Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting"


----------



## parsifal (Oct 21, 2015)

horseUSA said:


> Thats for new users to keep spam down.
> 
> Did you clear the cache on your browser? Sounds like a cache issue. I can help you with getting accounts back and merge everything once this is cleared up.




no, I haven't. what do I need to do? I a dumb sh*t at this


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 21, 2015)

https://kb.iu.edu/d/ahic

Check this page for instructions on your browser.


----------

